# Galveston Bay big trout



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Had a good week fishing Galveston bay. Thursday we was fished for the big ones and started the day off with a couple nice five pounders. The bite shut off until noon then we landed several fish from 4-6.75 pounds on corkys in 1-3 ft of water. This weekend we stayed in the boat and found good action on upper slot reds and solid keeper sized specks fishing 3-4 ft of shell close deeper water using both soft plastics and popping corks. March is coming up and it's the best month to wade shallow for big speckled trout. I also run trips tailored to kids during spring break that provide plenty of action and some big bull reds to make for an unforgettable experience. Give me a call at 832-385-2012 to set it up thanks.


















www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------

